# 9/11 Terrorist Attacks: Conspiracy Theories



## Raiser (Sep 12, 2010)

Okay guys, first of all, please leave this as a friendly discussion. Either agree with it or disagree. No *flaming* please.

Ever since reports of conspiracy theories regarding 9/11 arose from the dust, people all around the world have been split- some believing that there were no internal dependencies involved in the attack, and others believing that there most certainly were.
My brother and I have watched a number of documentaries and we both agree that there definitely was something more than what was shown.

Here's a detailed video with a high number of news clippings:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8n-nT-luFIw...feature=related

Topics at hand:
1- There were no American air units within the vicinity or even near it. NORAD had apparently missed interceptions even with a pretty near perfect record. And no units had arrived until a couple hours after the initial public reports.
2- Was there another plane that hit the Pentagon? Reports that some of the Pentagon's systems were actually offline on 9/11.
3- Secondary (other than initial plane impacts) explosions reported by many persons including authorities, the media, and civilians. Suspected explosive devices planted throughout the building.
NOTE in the above video:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> For those debunkers who wish to keep saying that the explosions were caused by gas lines, please save your breath. All of the three buildings that were blown up on 9/11 were all Class-A buildings. This means that gas lines were not permitted because the buildings had to comply with the safety regulations set out for Class-A buildings. So there were no gas lines!


4- Not entirely familiar with this, but: long-term communications between the passengers within the planes and ground.
5- The towers being Class-A buildings and were supposedly built to withstand the impact of a plane- reports of the towers falling way too fast without the help of explosives.
6- Anything else important to discussion-

As for me, it's quite hard to say. Everything reported does seem very suspicious which leads me to lean towards the "yes, there were some fishy things going on".
What could those secondary explosions possibly be? They were heard as soon as the North tower started collapsing and approximately every 15-20 minutes after that.

What do you all think?
This has all been and always been speculation. Hardly anything has been proven.

*EDIT: Sorry, everyone. Thought it may have been an interesting discussion, but I guess it's just too touchy a topic and too near the tragic date. Requested for closure.*


----------



## Clookster (Sep 12, 2010)

I think you waste too much time on your own and on the internet. disagree.


----------



## 0ddity (Sep 12, 2010)

Regarding building 7, there may not have been a natural gas line, but there was a backup generator that had its own diesel fuel, which fueled the fire that led to structural collapse.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Sep 12, 2010)

Everything is looked into too much. These aren't substantial because no one really knows how these things work, it's only based on speculation. I've said it before, and I'll say it again: exposing the government as liars and murderers brings a much sweeter victory than money. If something was really odd or out of place anywhere in the 9/11 attack, we would have heard by now.

In short, I disagree.


----------



## Depravo (Sep 12, 2010)

You should throw in a bit about aliens. It would make some of these theories sound more plausible.


----------



## injected11 (Sep 12, 2010)

I'd point to the USN post talking about the explosion in San Bruno. It was started by a broken gas line, yet they still received dozens of reports of an airplane crashing to the ground.

Someone is wrong or lies, someone else hears it and repeats it as fact (works even better in situations of panic), and it spreads like a virus.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm sorry, but this is fucking retarded. Innocent people died and instead of mourning their loss we're too busy spouting useless fucking shit out our asses about how it happened. I don't give a crap. I don't care if it was terrorists, the US government, aliens, or the Red Baron, people died. And instead of remembering their lives we're too busy trying to explain why it happened and bringing up bullshit theories.

This is fucking stupid, I'm out of here.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 12, 2010)

I figured by now anybody with an opinion differing from the official story had been effectively silenced by people calling them fourteen flavors of crackpot.




September is now officially "Make an argumentative thread" month.


EDIT: add a poll.


----------



## yuyuyup (Sep 12, 2010)

It is insensitive to discuss such matters on this solemn day


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 12, 2010)

yuyuyup: That was yesterday.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 12, 2010)

Closed at OP's request.


----------

